# Mission 761i speakers



## tonyvdb

*Mission 761i speakers for centre channel?*

Hi everyone, 

I have the opertunity to buy some mission 761i speakers like the ones seen below for around $50;









My question is I am currently using a Acoustic research PSC25 center channel that is obviously not matched to the rest of my speakers in my system seen in my signature below. Would placing one of these as my center be a better choice?
The specs are as follows;
Model Mission 761i

Two 5" drivers and one ferro-fluid cooled dome silk tweeter

Impedance 8 ohm

Efficiency 90 db

RMS 20-100 watts

Max SPL 105 db


My current Acoustic research PSC25 center spec's are;

Nominal Power 150 Watt RMS 2-Way

Frequency Reponse 65 Hz - 20000 kHz

Sensitivity 89 dB

Impedance 8 ohm

Two 5.25" Woofers

1" Tweeter


----------



## salvasol

If I recall correctly, you're using other Mission in the front, Right???

If that's the case, I think they'll be a better timbre match :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb

Thats my thought, Yes I have missions speakers all the way around but the AR center I have has slightly better specifications as it has slightly larger drivers, What do you think?


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> Thats my thought, Yes I have missions speakers all the way around but the AR center I have has slightly better specifications as it has slightly larger drivers, What do you think?


For $50 .....I'll say: "Buy them" try it and compare, if you don't like the sounds just re-sell them to recover the money or use it in another place :yes: :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

True, My only concern is that they guy threw the covers away as he hates covers on his speakers and I have a little girl who is still at the age where she may put her fingers on the drivers. I think she wont but who knows. but like you say for $50 it cant hurt they originally sold for $450 in 1993.


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> My only concern is that they guy threw the covers away as he hates covers on his speakers...


You see, you'll have fun with another DIY project "building speaker covers" :bigsmile:


----------

